# Riding Quad on Lake St. Clair, do i need Insurance?



## WideFisherman (Feb 25, 2014)

I have Fire and Theft on my quads in the My garage or behind my truck, But no personal Injury besides Aflac on myself... Do i need it on my quad?


----------



## WideFisherman (Feb 25, 2014)

I found this, So I think all i need is an ORV sticker.. I think


http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/ORVLicenseStructure_471992_7.pdf


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Depends on how lucky you feel and hope you don't run into anyone or thing!


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

Not sure exactly what you are asking. Anyhow, I'm not sure about quads, but I'm pretty sure that if your car goes through the ice, it's not covered even if you have insurance. Recovery can be expensive, and usually, it's a total loss. 

The EPA will probably get involved too for any fuel leakage into the water. 

I've read about quads, cars and equipment getting stranded on ice flows when a large chuck breaks off. Rescuers will not save any equipment, only people, and they were talking about charging for that too.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

topgun47 said:


> Not sure exactly what you are asking. Anyhow, I'm not sure about quads, but I'm pretty sure that if your car goes through the ice, it's not covered even if you have insurance. Recovery can be expensive, and usually, it's a total loss.
> 
> The EPA will probably get involved too for any fuel leakage into the water.
> 
> I've read about quads, cars and equipment getting stranded on ice flows when a large chuck breaks off. Rescuers will not save any equipment, only people, and they were talking about charging for that too.


Generally untrue. 
Most full coverage insurance policies cover a vehicle no matter where it goes. They will also pay recovery fees, although you may have to pay up front and get reimbursement from the insurance company. 
You also aren't likely to incur water contamination fines if you are making a reasonable good faith effort to remove the vehicle.

As far as insurance on the quad, not required but personally I'll always have it.


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

Mr. Botek said:


> Generally untrue.
> Most full coverage insurance policies cover a vehicle no matter where it goes. They will also pay recovery fees, although you may have to pay up front and get reimbursement from the insurance company.
> You also aren't likely to incur water contamination fines if you are making a reasonable good faith effort to remove the vehicle.
> 
> As far as insurance on the quad, not required but personally I'll always have it.


You may be right if you *accidentally* crash into the ice/water, but if you *willingly* drive out onto the ice, it may be a different story. As far as the water contamination thing being no big deal with a good faith effort, I'm not going to be the "test case" for this assumption. I know as a boater that I'm responsible for any water contamination I do, whether it's accidental, I'm making a good faith effort to stop it, or however else you want to classify it.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm not attempting to argue or discredit you. Simply stating what I know to be true.

You can easily discover for yourself for certain with a simple phone call to your insurance company.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If what you have to lose is worth less that the cost of protecting it, then you don't need insurance.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

ESOX said:


> If what you have to lose is worth less that the cost of protecting it, then you don't need insurance.


Exactly!


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

Mr. Botek said:


> I'm not attempting to argue or discredit you. *Simply stating what I know to be true.
> *
> You can easily discover for yourself for certain with a simple phone call to your insurance company.


You "*know to be true"* for certainthat the EPA won't come after someone for polluting the water if their "intentions are honorable, or they make a good faith effort" to remedy the Haz Mat problem? I'd really like to believe that but seriously, it's highly improbable. Ask Exxon Mobile, I think they made a "good faith" clean-up effort but it still cost them a few bucks in the long run. It's something I'd personally like to avoid if possible.

All I'm saying Mr. Botek and I don't mean to disrespect you in any way what-so-ever, or argue with you either, but personally, I'll keep my vehicles off the ice unless I see several trucks out there, and I know it's at least 12" thick for my SUV. I'm not wealthy enough to hope my insurance will cover for my stupidity.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I was told if you are driving on a public roadway or a lake open to the public the insurance needs were the same as for a automobile .Many financial institutions require full insurance on atv s to get a loan.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Thirty pointer said:


> I was told if you are driving on a public roadway or a lake open to the public the insurance needs were the same as for a automobile .Many financial institutions require full insurance on atv s to get a loan.


The state does not require insurance for snowmobiles and ATV's while driving on roads. It's up to you how much risk you want to take. I know many people who operate ATV's and sleds on roads without insurance.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

MossyHorns said:


> The state does not require insurance for snowmobiles and ATV's while driving on roads. It's up to you how much risk you want to take. I know many people who operate ATV's and sleds on roads without insurance.


You may well be right but I cant believe if you got in a crash with an automobile which lead to the auto driver being injured he would have no recourse but to rely on his own insurance .


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thirty pointer said:


> You may well be right but I cant believe if you got in a crash with an automobile which lead to the auto driver being injured he would have no recourse but to rely on his own insurance .


You forgot about his recourse of filing a million dollar lawsuit.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

topgun47 said:


> You forgot about his recourse of filing a million dollar lawsuit.


That's my point in mi. two automobiles that are in a crash the at fault drivers insurance pays if there is an injury don't know why it would be different with atv vs auto .Seems like a big risk to take .I am not claiming to be right just confused .


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Thirty pointer said:


> That's my point in mi. two automobiles that are in a crash the at fault drivers insurance pays if there is an injury don't know why it would be different with atv vs auto .Seems like a big risk to take .I am not claiming to be right just confused .


My BIL got hit by a truck while riding a snowmobile on a road back in 2003. It was the trucks fault. His snowmobile had full coverage, which is different than no fault on an automobile. His brand new sled was totaled, but luckily he did not get hurt. I just remember it was a tricky situation between my BIL's insurance and the trucks insurance. I can't remember who's insurance actually paid for his new sled.


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

Called my insurance and unless you pay for extras or riders you are not covered when you are off road, now if you lose control or get in an accident and pushed off the road you are covered. Hard to say you got pushed down a launch ramp 1 mile out. Also many people had total loses of thier cars with the august flood, not many people have flood coverage on thier cars.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Insurance for the most will not cover an auto that you take on the lake. Same goes for your boat if you hit a chunk of ice.
I have checked into this for winter fishing. And paying extra for insurance during the off months.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

MossyHorns said:


> My BIL got hit by a truck while riding a snowmobile on a road back in 2003. It was the trucks fault. His snowmobile had full coverage, which is different than no fault on an automobile. His brand new sled was totaled, but luckily he did not get hurt. I just remember it was a tricky situation between my BIL's insurance and the trucks insurance. I can't remember who's insurance actually paid for his new sled.


With no fault vehicles are covered by your own insurance unless there are injuries then a driver can sue your insurance for injuries .I just went through this last year . What I don't know is what would happen if you were in an accident with an atv if it was the atvs fault and there was injuries .If you don't have insurance on your atv I would think you might get sued and take the rest of your life to pay for it .My 2014 Polaris ranger cost less than $300.00 a year to insure worth it for the peace of mind .


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

when I had a quad I had a rider on my homeowner's that covered my quad. It covered my quad fully, fire, theft, collision damage, water damage. It added 30 dollars a month to my homeowners insurance. 

Although I never had to make a claim with it. I was most concerned about fire and theft.


----------

